# Inline spinners for the fall run



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure if I took pics of the new ones I just made


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a few blades, sorry didn't take any more


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

Sounds like you need a few bearing beads between the body and clevis. 



QUOTE="Mr Burgundy, post: 9447473, member: 46154"]
Just a few blades, sorry didn't take any more
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wild Earth (Nov 8, 2019)

Cohojoe said:


> Curious about the yellow one. One of my best trout spinners is a mostly yellow panther Martin. Have you hade luck on yellow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I haven't been able to use these yet (going up in a week and a half). Last year I threw the yellow Arctic Spinner so I wanted something similar to that. I got two hits on the Arctic last year but I did not land either fish.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So ran into some issues with the ones I've making. Sometimes and on some spinners (not all of them do this) the whole body will spin as well as the blade. They still work and catch fish I just don't like how they feel upon the retrieve. It feels like the whole thing is "tumbling " instead of just the blade spinning. Any thoughts or recommendation would be great. I just bought a ton of new stuff and will be building new ones very soon.... tnks peeps
> 
> Burgundy


I'm not sure if this will work on these smaller spinners, but on musky bucktails it is common to bend the shank above the clevis at roughly a 45 degree angle. This will give the spinner some amount of "keel" when it runs. You do need a bit of exposed shank between the clevis and the eye in order to do this.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Floater said:


> Sounds like you need a few bearing beads between the body and clevis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I use metal beads (bearings if u will) above the main body. Good thought though


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Wild Earth said:


> I haven't been able to use these yet (going up in a week and a half). Last year I threw the yellow Arctic Spinner so I wanted something similar to that. I got two hits on the Arctic last year but I did not land either fish.


I catch tons of salmon on spinners. One of the main reasons I started making my own. U shouldn't have any problems hooking fish with them. Now landing them is another story.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

What size wire are you using .053ish?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

No, much smaller


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I catch tons of salmon on spinners. One of the main reasons I started making my own. U shouldn't have any problems hooking fish with them. Now landing them is another story.


I’ve been wanting to make my own spinners for awhile and was going to give it a shot this winter. Any advice or examples of what i should get would be appreciated. FYI Spinners for Salmon and for river browns. Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

New style I made today


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Little darker for coho, and a #4 blade


----------



## Wild Earth (Nov 8, 2019)

Mr Burgundy said:


> New style I made today



That nickle body seems cool, where did you get them? Did your torpedoes come from first strike too? Planning on getting some of those for next year, or maybe if I get after some coho/steel later in the year


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The nickel body was from another manufacturer, the purple body did come from first strike.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Mr Burgundy said:


> New style I made today


First Strike Lures…blade? I was think of that color. Have you ever tried their white silver?


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks... I just spent a small fortune on new blades. They do look amazing though . Tnks for the link


Didn’t see your previous post regarding First Strike lures. I know I have certainly done well on them. I’ve got some of their spoons on the way..hope they have the finish the blades have.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

2 more


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

2 more


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thoughts on if I could sell those if I wanted to


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2004)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Thoughts on if I could sell those if I wanted to


 What weight spinners are you using on the open water like Platte Bay? I fished Platte Bay for 3 days after Labor Day and did pretty well I thought for my first time. I noticed that most spinners sold at the bait shop in Frankfort are 1/4 oz and to me they seemed to light. Thanks


----------



## Wild Earth (Nov 8, 2019)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Thoughts on if I could sell those if I wanted to


They look good and sellable to me. If I came across one while browsing a tackle shop, I'd likely pick one up to try. One of mine was having issues with the whole body spinning like you mentioned, and on another the blade wouldn't spin without a good jerk. I expect better from something I purchase.

I think the key is making sure you have a well balanced spinner that presents in the water correctly and catches fish. Once you achieve that word will spread hopefully. Using real high quality and legally sized hooks (looking at you Arctic Spinner haha) is a big selling point for me. Personally if I'm buying a lure, I want to trust that I can fish it straight out of the box for the species it's intended for. I'm already changing out split rings and hooks on Cleo's and bass/walleye jerkbaits, I shouldn't have to do that for a salmon/steelhead spinner.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah all my hooks are vmc 6x... I've never had any issues with them catching salmon or the hooks being to brittle. Tnks for the insight


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

New


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Last ones from today


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Which works better for river salmon...the skirted spinners or the regular inlines? I only ask because I know a lot of guys are all about those arctic spinners.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Which works better for river salmon...the skirted spinners or the regular inlines? I only ask because I know a lot of guys are all about those arctic spinners.


It's not as cut and dry for me when I fish spinners for salmon. Every day and every hole is completely different. Bright and sunny days fish completely different that dark and gloomy days. If I only had 1 to choose from I don't think I could decide. I have just too many options.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ll definitely purchase a few when you decide to get them out. On principle alone.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Grinnell said:


> I’ll definitely purchase a few when you decide to get them out. On principle alone.


My dude! Much appreciated


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

2 more this morning


----------



## steelheader777 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> 2 more this morning


I'll buy some... pm me your text... can't seem to figure it out on my phone app... looking for a deadly dozen worth some or all Platte friendly... they look awesome


----------



## Mohl (Mar 28, 2021)

So when you gonna get a catalog made up? Seriously I think those thing would fly off the shelf! Why not make a listing in the for sale section with prices. If you don't want to go that route just PM me prices, and contact info, I'm interested


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Mr Burgundy said:


> 2 more this morning


What weight are these lures? They look great and if they fit my weight, I would buy some.


- VHR


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Few patterns I tried today with a new ladder back


----------



## Mohl (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha that's funny


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Id be interested too, that silver blade with the eye looks killer


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Worked on some new blade patterns today... will post the end results if I get to it today


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

These are REALLY nice!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Went through all the ones I made and only found a few that "wobble " instead of spin. Must be something odd in the blade or how I spun the wire. Was cool testing them out in my pool and seeing how the spin and how the colors actually show up in the water while it's spinning. Really cool learning experience


----------

